# Module Problem



## Pitchblack (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,

immer wenn ich meinen Rechner neu starte haut Apache eine Fehlermeldung raus die aussagt, dass er das Module php_mysql.dll nicht laden kann.
Ich hab es aber in dem Modules Ordner drinn. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sinac (8. Juli 2004)

Schau dir mal die httpd.conf an was da fürn Pfad für das Modul angegeben ist und überprüf das.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## Pitchblack (8. Juli 2004)

Also da ist kein Pfad für dieses Module angegeben. 
Wie muss ich es einfügen? Muss ich es überhaupt einfügen? Apache startet nämlich ganz normal und ich habe sonst auch keine Verweise über dieses Modul. Also, brauch ich es überhaupt?


----------



## Pitchblack (9. Juli 2004)

Ok, ich denke ich hab das Problem ziemlich schwammig beschrieben. Ich probiers mal etwas detailierter 


ich habe den Apache 2.0.50 Webserver und PHP5 RC3 installiert. Leider kommt immer beim Start des Webservers folgende Fehlermeldung:

-----------------------------------
Warning
PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library "X:\Apache Group\Apache2\modules\php_mysql.dll" - Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
-----------------------------------

Apache läuft bis jetzt normal allerdings steht in meiner Ereignisanzeige, dass der Webserver nicht ordnungsgemäß gestartet worden ist. 
Wie behebe ich dieses Problem? 

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## won_gak (9. Juli 2004)

Guckst du hier: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/install.apache2.php


----------



## Pitchblack (9. Juli 2004)

Sieht zwar informativ aus, bringt mir aber rein garnichts oder siehst du da etwas was mir helfen könnte?


----------



## won_gak (9. Juli 2004)

> Beispiel 3-7. PHP and Apache 2.0 as Module
> 
> ; For PHP 4 do something like this:
> LoadModule php4_module "c:/php/sapi/php4apache2.dll"
> ...



Da du X:\Apache Group\Apache2\modules\php_mysql.dll angegeben hast, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, ob du die DLL auch in dieses Verzeichnis kopiert hast...


----------



## Pitchblack (9. Juli 2004)

Klar ist die DLL in dem Verzeichnis .


----------



## won_gak (9. Juli 2004)

*g* da muss man immer nachfragen, sorry.



> If you would like to use PHP as a module in Apache 2.0, be sure to move php4ts.dll for PHP 4, or php5ts.dll for PHP 5, to winnt/system32 (for Windows NT/2000) or windows/system32 (for Windows XP), overwriting any older file. You need to insert these two lines to your Apache httpd.conf configuration file to set up the PHP-Module for Apache 2.0:



könnte auch noch interessant sein...


----------



## won_gak (9. Juli 2004)

und:


> Copy libmysql.dll (whereever you can find it) to \WINDOWS\system32 (I could not find another place to put libmysql.dll and have php/apache2 work properly).  If you don't move libmysql.dll to  \WINDOWS\system32 you are likely to get "can't load c:\php-5b4\ext\php_mysql.dll".


----------



## Pitchblack (9. Juli 2004)

Hey super! Das mit der libmysql.dll hat geklappt. Ok ich hätte es mir besser durchlesen sollen. 
Sorry für die Umstände und danke fürs Helfen.


----------



## Pitchblack (9. Juli 2004)

> If you would like to use PHP as a module in Apache 2.0, be sure to move php4ts.dll for PHP 4, or php5ts.dll for PHP 5, to winnt/system32 (for Windows NT/2000) or windows/system32 (for Windows XP), overwriting any older file. You need to insert these two lines to your Apache httpd.conf configuration file to set up the PHP-Module for Apache 2.0:



Dazu habe ich eine Frage. Die php5ts.dll liegt bei mir im modules Ordner von Apache. Ich habe die Installation nach einem Buch für PHP5 durchführt. 
Was rätst du mir da? Soll ich die Datei in den System32 Ordner verschieben oder nicht? Es könnte nämlich gut sein, dass das Buch schon veraltet ist.


----------



## Sinac (10. Juli 2004)

Das ist egal, hauptsache Apache findet das Modul und %Systemroot%\System32 ist nur eine ampfehlung da es immer in den Umgebungsvariablen definiert ist. Aber Apache findet es ja auch im Modules Ordner daher ist es egal.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

